

[Show HN] A new JS-based Kanban taskboard UI component - mankz
http://www.bryntum.com/products/taskboard/

======
andrewrice
Well done, but rather expensive. $400 for a single developer license.

~~~
mankz
Not really no. How do you value your own time?

